# Ventless gas fireplace vs. Home furance



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Without going into a bunch of math, I say the fireplace would probably use more fuel to heat the house, as it would be lit constantly and most likely overheat the room it is in long before the heat would spread and keep the other rooms comfortable. It is not a very efficient way to distribute heat through out an entire house.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

It's also ventless, not designed for heating an entire house, and probably doesn't have the BTU input to accomplish that task.

As energy prices soar, many people look for a way to stay warm without paying as much. Furnaces are designed to heat a house efficiently. Fireplaces aren't.


----------



## 5kimprovements (Jan 4, 2008)

*what....*

ventless and gas...where would you say the carbon monoxide goes.....i've installed a few of those, and the instructions say to open a window when using the fireplace....this is the same as running your furnace without the flue connected.....


----------



## Dougit (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm using the ventless fireplace with a blower in the living room to heat the house with the furnace set on 60 degrees. The ceiling fan in living room helps to move heat to other parts of the house. We have a carbonmonoxide detector. Can't see heating the whole house at 75 degrees when we spend most of are time in the living room. I think were saving on gas and electric.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I think were saving on gas and electric.


Ayuh,......

Time will tell,....
But,...
It defies Logic.......


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Dougit said:


> I'm using the ventless fireplace with a blower in the living room to heat the house with the furnace set on 60 degrees. The ceiling fan in living room helps to move heat to other parts of the house. We have a carbonmonoxide detector. Can't see heating the whole house at 75 degrees when we spend most of are time in the living room. I think were saving on gas and electric.


The only savings you're realizing is because you aren't heating the entire house as your furnace would. If the thermostat is set to 60 and it's located in the area heated by the ventless fireplace, that furnace will never ignite. So in reality, your furnace heat isn't set for anything.

It would be cheaper to close the ducts to the rooms you don't want heated, and close those doors, and heat the occupied areas with your furnace.

I had a tenant who wanted her apartment warmer than the 70 degrees I'm required to provide. So she buys 3 space heaters and plugs them in, one in each room, and walks around the 80 degree apartment in her nighties. Until her electric bill for Jan / Feb came, $800.00 higher. What she failed to take into account was that her electric heaters were set higher than the wall thermostat, which means I paid nothing to heat her apartment at all.


----------

